# Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!



## firestarter111 (27. Oktober 2013)

*Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Es scheint wohl nun langsam spruchreif zu sein und Battlefield 4 läuft wohl mit 900p auf der PS4!
(Bin froh dass sich meine skeptische Einschätzung nicht bewahrheiten wird und die Ps4 wohl doch nicht auf 720p rumkrebsen müssen. 

Quelle:
Battlefield 4 to run at 900p on PS4 » Worlds Factory

Ab morgen werden dann wohl die ersten Test für PC und die alten Konsolen online sein. 

Ab Dienstag (da fällt das nda für Nextgenaufnahmen) hat jackfrags wohl auf seinem Youtubekanal die ersten Nextgenaufnahmen als direct feed zu bieten. 

(hier nochmal sein kanal mit nem videeo die alles zusammenfasst: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw9BgWR9qBg)

Er war  in Stockholm auf dem Reviewevent und hat die komplette Kampagne auf der Xbox One aufgenommen. Desweiteren hat er einige Stunden des Multiplayerparts auf der PS4 aufgenommen. 

Er meint dass es auf einer Konsole schon deutlich besser aussieht. Natürlich denke ich hier zunächst an die Ps4. Jedoch finde ich es problematisch, dass dann Aufnahmen vom SP (one) mit Aufnahmen vom MP (ps4) verglichen werden. 

Ich denke da Microsoft mit ea/dice nen Deal hat wird das so gehandhabt. Da kommt die One nicht ganz so schlecht weg. Dice lässt sich hoffentlich nicht dazu herab die ps4 Version mit Absicht zu downgraden. Offiziell haben sie ja gesagt dass dies feige wäre, aber ea ist das glaube ich egal. 

Es belibt also spannend (für die, die sich für solche Details intersssieren^^!)

edit: ja ganz offiziell ist es nicht, wird es aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht bis zum launch. naja, morgen werden auf youtube die nextgenaufnahmen zu finden sein, dann kann man sich da immerhin selbst ein urteil bilden. naja ich hols mir für den pc.


----------



## SilentMan22 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Sorry aber  
Das ist lächerlich für die PS4


----------



## chrizzz09 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Dafür das es mit 60 fps und 64 spieler im multiplayer läuft ist das schon ordentlich, bisher ist das auch das einzige spiel für die PS4 das net in 1080p läuft.
Um mal ein Comment aus dem NeoGAF Forum zu dem Thema zu zitieren:

"Resolution is not black and white, a lot more goes into the decision. **** comments like these already. 

- BF4 is 60fps, 64 players, large maps, land/air/sea vehicle warfare, destruction.
- Ryse is 30fps with smaller guided levels.

Also take into account the difficulties of multiplatform development for 5 systems VS exclusive development for one next gen console."


----------



## NerdFlanders (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Ich hab eine PS4 vorbestellt, aber ganz sicher nicht für BF4, also


----------



## unre4l (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Besser als 720p, aber trotzdem nicht ganz zufriedenstellend.

Stört mich aber nicht weiter, da ich dem PC treu bleibe ^^

Einmal Konsolero, nie mehr Konsolero.
Habe meine Lektion gelernt und möchte nie wieder damit was zu tun haben


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Oktober 2013)

PS3 läuft per HDMI auf 1080p / 1080i ...


----------



## Effie (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> PS3 läuft per HDMI auf 1080p / 1080i ...


 
Du weißt schon, dass das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun hat o_O


----------



## NerdFlanders (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> PS3 läuft per HDMI auf 1080p / 1080i ...



Ich gratuliere dir! Selten hat jemand soviele Fehler in so wenig Worten verpackt 

1) Es ist die Rede von PS4

2) Die PS3 kann 576p, 480p, 720p, 1080i und 1080p via HDMI ausgeben

3) Wenn ein Spiel mit 900p läuft heißt des es wird intern mit 900p berechnet und dann auf Full HD hochgerechnet oder auf 576p/480p/720p herunter gerechnet.

4) Wer keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## mitverachtung (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Nach wie vor keine offiziellen Angaben. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

danke das wir solange auf die next gen konsolen gewartet haben.. hat sich wirklich gelohnt!


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



mitverachtung schrieb:


> Nach wie vor keine offiziellen Angaben. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


 Doch, es gibt ein Dementi das es in 1080p läuft. Wäre das 1080p Gerücht wahr gewesen hätte man nicht reagieren müssen, aber da sie es getan haben stimmt es wohl das es keine 1080p sind

Aber warum eigentlich 900p?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



			
				ЯoCaT;5793702 schrieb:
			
		

> danke das wir solange auf die next gen konsolen gewartet haben.. hat sich wirklich gelohnt!


 
Das warten hat sich imo schon gelohnt. Die Grafik spielt zwar für die meisten, warum auch immer, die entscheidende Rolle und diese wird auch verbessert (Siehe Killzone und Ryse.), aber ich hoffe imo mehr darauf, das z.B. die KI endlich mal zulegt. Ich meine 64 Player im MP für eine Konsole ist schon eine Ansage, aber ich hoffe das durch die zusätzlichen Ressourcen eben Physik, KI, Storyelemente, etc. zulegen. Auch hoffe ich das der Umfang der Spiele etwas steigen wird. 
Glaub schon das die Konsolen auch uns PC'ler weiter bringen werden. Hoffe eigentlich das es zwar Exklusivtitel geben wird für die Konsolen, aber dass die nun dank einfacherer Portierung auf den PC erscheinen werden (Was wahrscheinlich nicht so ist, aber egal.).


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Wer zum Teufel Spielt nen Ego Shooter auf ner Konsole?? Und das auch noch im Multiplayer?


----------



## criss vaughn (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

OT: Mich wundert, dass Dr. Kucho hier nicht schon 7945 Killzone Vids/Pics verlinkt und argumentiert hat 

BTT: Man muss es auch in Relation sehen: Es ist eben _nur_ eine GPU-Leistung auf HD7870-Niveau mit sehr effizienter und schlanker Programmierung - wie sollen hier 60 FPS Avg. mit 1080p, FullDetails und 64 Mann realisiert werden? Die neuen Konsolen haben viel Potential und ich freue mich auf etliche Spiele - allen voran natürlich Exklusivtitel - aber für Spiele wie BF4 oder Titanfall habe ich eben doch meinen Tower


----------



## firestarter111 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> OT: Mich wundert, dass Dr. Kucho hier nicht schon 7945 Killzone Vids/Pics verlinkt und argumentiert hat
> 
> BTT: Man muss es auch in Relation sehen: Es ist eben _nur_ eine GPU-Leistung auf HD7870-Niveau mit sehr effizienter und schlanker Programmierung - wie sollen hier 60 FPS Avg. mit 1080p, FullDetails und 64 Mann realisiert werden? Die neuen Konsolen haben viel Potential und ich freue mich auf etliche Spiele - allen voran natürlich Exklusivtitel - aber für Spiele wie BF4 oder Titanfall habe ich eben doch meinen Tower


 
jo, geht mir auch so. mit dem off topic und dem on topic beitrag^^.


----------



## henderson m. (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

seit der gta 5 ruckelpartie -> nie wieder konsole. 

da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem xeon 1230 v3 und gtx 770 und hau mir solitair rein


----------



## Luiooo (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Das spricht jetzt nicht wirklich für die PlayStation 4. Gerade mit ihrem angepriesenen, schnellen Videospeicher...


----------



## Invisiblo (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Wie liefen denn die Spiele zum Start von 360 und PS3 im Vergleich zu heute?


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Wie liefen denn die Spiele zum Start von 360 und PS3 im Vergleich zu heute?


Mehr oder weniger identisch. Die Entwickler haben mit der Zeit halt gelernt wie man besser tricksen kann mit Motion Blur, Bloom und kaum vorhandenen DoF.
Für mich waren die neuen Konsolen schon gestorben als ich in den Videos von der Gamescom Tearing gesehen habe. Das ist ein No-Go für mich, neben 30fps und 720p.


----------



## Ryle (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Ich glaube sowieso nicht, dass DICE sich großartig Mühe gegeben hat die Engine in der kurzen Zeit wirklich für Konsolen zu optimieren. Allerdings ist es trotz allem ein Armutszeugnis, dass die "Next Gen" Konsolen einen TV Standard von vorgestern nicht wirklich stämmen können. Bisher hab ich von Next Gen sowieso noch nichts gesehen. Bis die Titel mal tatsächlich anständig aussehen, werden wohl noch 1-2 Jahre ins Land ziehen. 

Zumindest werden wir auf dem PC nun nach und nach grafikintensivere Spiele zu sehen bekommen, sofern man nicht die selben Spielchen wie PES mit uns spielt um die Konsolen irgendwie zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Apfelringo (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Immer dieser Irrglaube, "Next Gen" bezieht sich auf die Zeit, oder haben eure Kinder eine bessere "Hardware" als die vorherige Generation? Deshalb ist auch die WiiU next gen und selbst wenn die Ps4 einen 16bit Prozessore hätte, wäre sie next gen, eben die nächste Generation. 
Und nebenbei bemerkt sind doch diese Konsolenthreads hier auf der Seite nur dazu da damit sich Pc Spieler an ihrer Hardware ergötzen können und sich freuen wie schlecht doch die Konsolen sind.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



Ryle schrieb:


> Ich glaube sowieso nicht, dass DICE sich großartig Mühe gegeben hat die Engine in der kurzen Zeit wirklich für Konsolen zu optimieren. Allerdings ist es trotz allem ein Armutszeugnis, dass die "Next Gen" Konsolen einen TV Standard von vorgestern nicht wirklich stämmen können.



Welchen TV-Standard?
Vielleicht PC-Gaming Standard. Auf meinem TV laufen die wenigsten Sender auf FHD.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der nicht weiß, ob er lachen oder weinen soll wenn er in letzter Zeit ständig solche News zu lesen bekommt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Irgendwie echt peinlich.

Wieso? Deshalb:

1. Das ist absolut nicht zeitgemäß
2. Ich dachte man hat eine soooo tolle Hardware, GPU auf 7850 Niveau. Wieso schafft es eine 7850 mit 1080p eine PS4 aber nicht?
3. Was ist mit der ach-so tollen Optimierung auf die Hardware? Wenn es eine 7850 sogar auf dem PC mit 1080p schafft sollten auf der Konsole doch mindestens ebenfalls 1080p drin sein?

Bevor wer kommt mit das ist aber BF4 und nicht BF3, die Grafik wurde nur in Details verbessert, was eine 7850 in BF3 schafft, schafft sie auch in BF4.


Vor allem peinlich für die die pro-PS4 Xbox hater. Da wurde doch vor kurzem erst groß rumgetönt, dass die tolle PS4 überall 1080p rendert, die kack xbox öfters mal nur 900p macht.
Tja, dumm gelaufen.


----------



## noname545 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Die ps4 würde 1080p schon schaffen, aber konstant 60fps wohl nicht. 
Deshalb die 900p, um konstant 30/60fps zu halten. Die Konsole nicht mit dem PC vergleichen.


----------



## TheMiz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Und nebenbei bemerkt sind doch diese Konsolenthreads hier auf der Seite nur dazu da damit sich Pc Spieler an ihrer Hardware ergötzen können und sich freuen wie schlecht doch die Konsolen sind.


Ist ja auch eine tolle Leistung wenn Spiele auf einem PC etwas besser aussehen, wo alleine die Grafikkarte mehr kostet als eine PS4 plus Controller plus Zubehör.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Der Witz ist aber der, ich kenne einige Konsolenspieler die den Unterschied nicht mal bemerken


----------



## Blackout27 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



TheMiz schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eine tolle Leistung wenn Spiele auf einem PC etwas besser aussehen, wo alleine die Grafikkarte mehr kostet als eine PS4 plus Controller plus Zubehör.


 
Naja PS4 plus co kostet auch 500€, dafür bekommt man zum Start wohl schon eine GTX 780/ R9 290x welche schon die meisten Spiele flüssig ( 30-60 fps ) in 4K darstellen können  

Aber du hast schon Recht, die neuen Konsolen bieten ( finde die xbone zb immer besser ) viel für ihr Geld! 

Habe mir auch gerade das Test Video von BF4 ( PS4 ) angeschaut und da kann man ja wohl wirklich nicht meckern! 

Viel wichtiger für mich ist nicht die Auflösung oder 60fps sondern mal ein funktionierendes OS, dass ist ja auf der PS3 nicht gerade "optimal"

Gruß


----------



## 10203040 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Ich hab eine PS4 vorbestellt, aber ganz sicher nicht für BF4, also


 
Dich nicht, andere schon. Also fahr mit deinem waynetrain wohin du auch willst.


----------



## Sueff81 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



john201050 schrieb:


> Irgendwie echt peinlich.
> 
> Wieso? Deshalb:
> 
> ...



Glaube auch, hier wurde aufgrund mangelnder Zeit und 5 Plattformen nicht richtig optimiert. Hatte nämlich mit meiner 7850 bei BF3 in FHD und High keine Probleme und das sollte auch bei BF4 keine großen Probleme machen, schätze ich mal.


----------



## Razor2408 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Wenn es auf den Konsolen schlecht aussieht UND auch noch schlecht läuft (Framedrops auf 40fps PS4, und sogar >30fps Xbox One) wird immer die "ist halt nicht gut optimiert!" Keule rausgehauen. Jetzt frage ich mich nur, warum Sony bzw. Mark Cerny (Lead Architect) die PS4 als so extrem programmier-freundlich angepriesen hat. Es war die Rede davon, dass PC-Ports in nur 2-3 Wochen "perfekt" auf die PS4 übertragen werden können. Wenn dann 900p, FXAA und trotzdem nicht mal 50/60fps konstant as Ergebnis sein sollen, dann frage ich mich nun: Wo ist diese "Zauber"-Hardware die uns da hoch und heilig versprochen wurde? Wo sind die angeblich 2-3mal so hohen Übertragungsraten (GB/s)?  Jeder Mensch hat mittlerweile einen 1080p Monitor oder HDTV zuhause stehen, und eine native Auflösung ist das absolut wichtigste für eine zufriedenstellende Bildqualität. Und selbst das schaffen PS4 und Xbox One nicht - wir haben bald 2014 bitteschön und nicht 2006 .......


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*

Vllt alles Marketing. Wart ab nächstes Jahr gibt es das 1080p Upgrade für PS4 und Xbox One


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 läuft mit 900p auf der Playstation 4!*



mitverachtung schrieb:


> Nach wie vor keine offiziellen Angaben. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


 
Ja das stimmt auch. Ich bleib auch erstmal skeptisch!


----------

